

Show HN: Sync Google Docs to Your Dropbox - mjlyons
https://docswithoutborders.com

======
ljk
Am I missing something? Doesn't Google Doc/Drive come with syncing if you
download it?

~~~
mjlyons
A couple things:

1\. It syncs PDFs as well as links. Assuming you run the Dropbox app on your
computer, you can view your Google Docs even if you're offline.

2\. If you already use Dropbox and sync it to your computer, you no longer
need to run another sync client (Google Drive's).

3\. If you use Google Docs and Dropbox, you can keep everything in one place.

~~~
ljk
I see now, it's for Google Docs users who don't have Google Drive installed

